#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > HALL OF SHAME  - FOTO'S >  >  Speciaal vervoer

## hugovanmeijeren

Het is wat als je geen kar of vrachtauto hebt waar je truss lengtes van 3 Meter in kan vervoeren...
Dan maar zo!





Om iedereen gerust te stellen: ze zaten écht wel goed vast...


Maar ja, echt iedereen kijkt van: uhhhhhhh....

Groeten Hugo

----------


## moderator

Doe m'n nieusschierigheid een lol: Laat ook ff het koppelingssysteem zien waarmee je deze twee lengtes comineert, kan alleen maar leuker worden :Wink:

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Haha, nee die zit er niet bij. Truss is ook niet van ons.
Hij is te leen. 

Het is keurig netjes Prolyte hoor. We gaan hem donderdag gebruiken, maar dan als 2 losse lengtes...

Maar kan me voorstellen dat de koppelingen nog lachwekkender zouden zijn..

----------


## showband

Misschien een domme opmerking. (doe ik vaker)

Zou je de bandjes niet dóór de truss vastmaken. ipv om de truss.
Als het door de spijltjes heen gaat weet je iets zekerder dat het niet kan schuiven. (op zijn minst niet voor grote stukken [ :Embarrassment: )])

----------


## Upgrading your system

uhm, moet ik me nu gaan schamen?? als ik met een Combo ergens een zooitje apparatuur neergooi dan leg ik heel vaak wat lengtes truss op het dak?? weliswaar op een king-ping rek, maar toch op het dak.. komt vaak wat beter uit dan iemand 2 keer te laten rijden.

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door moderator_
> 
> Doe m'n nieusschierigheid een lol: Laat ook ff het koppelingssysteem zien waarmee je deze twee lengtes comineert, kan alleen maar leuker worden



Doe mij ook een lol en laat die koppelingen eens zien... ben echt wel nieuwsgierig namelijk.

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

@Showband,
Inderdaad had gekunt. Maar opzich zat het stevig vast. Was nu niet zo ver. Maar donderdag gaan we ermee naar groningen! LOL...

@AXS,

Had ik er maar koppelingen bij. Het trussje is niet van ons, en we kwamen er ook pas op het laatst achter dat dit spul geen koppelingen had.

De persoon waar we het van hebben was van plan om van half massieve (klinkt raar??) pijpen er stukken in te maken... Ik denk niet dat we ze dan weer nodig zijn [B)][B)]

Koppelingen hebben we voor ons doel niet nodig. We hangen de 2x een 3 meter stuk op aan 2 stroppen, en daar hangen we vervolgens wat parretjes onder, dus het heeft niet zo veel te lijden...

----------


## DJP-BIM

maar zo kan het ook.

Volle Sprinter, Volle Aanhanger.
En waar moet je dan met je truss naartoe

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Ik zou toch in ieder geval (zie boven) de spanbanden dan door de truss laten lopen. Kan het er ook op geen enkele manier vanuit schuiven (hooguit aan de zijkant, maar dan moet je toch rare dingen gaan doen). Verder is er weinig mis mee lijkt me, in hoge nood wil ik het ook wel doen, alleen nog nooit hoge nood gehad  :Big Grin:

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Gaan we zeker doen, erdoor heen halen.

Voor de rest: verkeerde auto met verkeerde truss  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Maar ja, de Vito is te kort, en heeft geen dakdragers.

----------


## KoenB

> citaat:_Geplaatst door hugovanmeijeren_
> 
> 
> 
> Het is keurig netjes Prolyte hoor. We gaan hem donderdag gebruiken, maar dan als 2 losse lengtes...



Zou dan de eerste keer zijn dat ik Prolyte zie zonder koppelingen, tenzij ze zijn afgesleten, maakt prolyte truss zonder koppelingen?

----------


## kokkie

Jongens wat zijn jullie toch allemaal netjes, aangezien ik door dit busje een keer ingehaald werd op de snelweg:



Nee, de foto is niet op de snelweg gemaakt aangezien ik met een vrachtwagen licht op pad was, maar later in de stad stond ik achter ze bij een verkeerslicht. Ik denk dat hij van z'n maatje af wilde om de spullen allemaal voor zichzelf te houden???

----------


## Spotter

imageshack.us

(zodra de foto erop staat mag deze reactie van mij wel verwijderd worden)

----------


## LuPuS

Ik leg ook altijd onze truss op het dak, ik plaats hier wel nog es een fototje...

----------


## Gast1401081

Ideaal om de auto op te heffen/hijssen bij gebrek aan een brug....

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Heb je wel goed op de maximaal doorbuigbelasting van de truss gelet?

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:_Geplaatst door kokkie_
> 
> Jongens wat zijn jullie toch allemaal netjes, aangezien ik door dit busje een keer ingehaald werd op de snelweg:
> 
> Nee, de foto is niet op de snelweg gemaakt aangezien ik met een vrachtwagen licht op pad was, maar later in de stad stond ik achter ze bij een verkeerslicht. Ik denk dat hij van z'n maatje af wilde om de spullen allemaal voor zichzelf te houden???



Pardon, op de snelweg? Als in 100/120 km/u...? Dan vind ik de persoon achterin nog idioter als de bestuurder, of had ie zichzelf ook maar met een spanbandje tegen de wand aan gesnoerd? Gevalletje rijbewijs inleveren als je het mij vraagt!

----------


## driesmees

> citaat:_Geplaatst door (iCe)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door kokkie_
> ...



neenee, inhalen is 140 [^]

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

> citaat:_Geplaatst door kokkie_
> 
> Jongens wat zijn jullie toch allemaal netjes, aangezien ik door dit busje een keer ingehaald werd op de snelweg:
> 
> 
> 
> Nee, de foto is niet op de snelweg gemaakt aangezien ik met een vrachtwagen licht op pad was, maar later in de stad stond ik achter ze bij een verkeerslicht. Ik denk dat hij van z'n maatje af wilde om de spullen allemaal voor zichzelf te houden???



Ik wou net zeggen, zo slecht hebben we het dan toch nog niet gedaan.

Groeten Hugo

----------


## William

hahahahahahahaha

dat zijn verhuur spullen van Spot & Speaker te Utrecht(oranje stippen op de truss eitjes, kabelkratjes). Zal wel een klant geweest zijn die moeilijk zat met zn vervoer. Jammer dat ik die dag niet hoefde te werken. Had wel willen zien hoe ze ons terrein op kwamen rijden met die bak :Big Grin:

----------


## michiel2

> citaat:_Geplaatst door showband_
> Zou je de bandjes niet dóór de truss vastmaken. ipv om de truss.
> Als het door de spijltjes heen gaat weet je iets zekerder dat het niet kan schuiven.



 Wat er gebeurt als je de banden door de truss haalt, is dat je de truss met veel minder kracht op het dak wordt gedrukt. De truss kan dan wel niet van de auto/kar afvallen, maar loopt juist veel meer kans om te gaan schuiven . Dat schuiven is niet erg goed voor de spanbanden (en voor de trus waarschijnlijk ook niet, maar daar heb ik dan weer geen verstand van). Maar misschien kun je hem dan ook wel vast-tapen met gaffa ofzo...  :Smile:

----------


## Vervallen

Met gaffa? Lijkt me niet. DIt laat zo los.

Zolang jezorgt dat de spanband niet teveel schuift en het alleen over de ronde stukken gaat zullen ze niet zo snel breken. Ik bedoel hoe denk je dat ladders bij schilders en glazenwassers vervoerd worden?

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:_Geplaatst door J.S. Coolen_
> 
> Met gaffa? Lijkt me niet. DIt laat zo los.



Dit is echt vragen om reacties [:P]

----------


## showband

> citaat:_Geplaatst door michiel2_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door showband_
> ...



Als je een spanband om de hele truss doet zit er meer kracht op dan als je hem over twee pijpen doet?
Dat mag je me uitleggen.

1) hoe langer de spanband hoe meer speling. (dus eerder losser)
2) de trekkracht van de sluiting + band veranderd niet door de dikte van het objekt
3) het aluminium oppervlak wat de spanband raakt (friktie) veranderd vrijwel niet.

----------


## Vervallen

> citaat:_Geplaatst door (iCe)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door J.S. Coolen_
> ...



Naar mijn weten is gaffa niet bedoelt om dingen te bevestigen. Misschien heb ik het wel mis hoor. Ik weet ook niet alles. Maar als je bang bent dat spanbanden door het schuiven gaan scheuren, dan lijkt gaffa me niet het juiste alternatief. Want ook deze tape kan slecht tegen scherpen randen en warmte die onstaat door wrijving. Om nog maar te spreken over de vochtigheid.

Begrijp me niet verkeerd. Ik gebruik gewoon gaffa, maar niet om trussen te vervoeren of om dingen te bevestigen.  Heel raar misschien maar ik gebruik het om kabels af te tapen.  :Wink:

----------


## berolios

> citaat:_Geplaatst door michiel2_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door showband_
> ...



Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha hahaha :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: , proest[ :Stick Out Tongue: ] proest[ :Stick Out Tongue: ].....

Als we een trailer met hout hebben gevuld, dan laat ik ook alles gewoon op de wielen staan --&gt; aan het einde een streepje GAFFA van muur to muur en voilá: staat zo vast als een huis !! Ik bedoel: het dak van de trailer zit toch ook goed vast aan de bodem?!


Ik weet dat we met zijn allen gretig afnemer zijn van die heer die den GAFFA uitgevonden heeft, maar dit gaat toch een beetje ver, niet?

Sorry, beetje off-topic...
Het lijkt me toch echt verstandiger de straps dóór de trussen heen te halen

----------


## michiel2

Hm, ik dacht toch dat er nog een smiley stond bij de gaffa  :Smile: 

 Maar over de spanbanden door of over de truss te halen, het verschil zit in de hoek die krachten maken. Hoe groter de hoek tussen dak en spanband, hoe meer kracht er naar het dak wordt gericht.

----------


## Vervallen

of monteer beugels die je normaal op een statief hebt. Dan weet je zeker dat het stevig zit. HEt niet snal zal roesten. En dat het er een stuk proffesioneler uit ziet.

----------


## showband

dus wanneer je deze doorsnede hebt 

......O........O...
..../...\...../..\.
..O---O..O---O.

Meen je dat de spanband een grotere hoek gaat maken met de truss.
Dan met dit stuk van de truss? (als je alleen de onderkant vastsjort)

..O---O..O---O.

Ik denk juist dat bij de onderste je twee keer een hoek van 90 graden (is grootste hoek) om de buizen heen gaat. En bij de eerste dezelfde hoek in delen gaat nemen. (eerst 30 graden om de onderste buis. Dan 60 graden om de bovenste naar de tweede boven-trussbuis 60 graden schuin omlaag. En 30 graden bij de benedenbuis als laatste) En dus in totaal geen verschil zal merken.

Bij vierkant-truss zal de hoek gelijk blijven of je nou de onderste of de bovenste twee buizen gebruikt.

Nogmaals. Het zal alleen minder vast raken. Want je gebruikt langere stukken spanband waarin dus meer speling zal optreden. Hoe flauw dat ook is. Bij de foto van de aanhanger met spanband om de hele wagen heen is het wel degelijk een factor aan het worden. Je zal snel 6 meter spanband hebbenwat onder trillingen, zon, rek, krachtarmen en vocht wel degelijk ruimte voor beweging kan geven. 



Een metalen oog/strip aan de nokrand waardoor de spanband heen gaat. welke horizontaal (lengterichting wagen) schuiven voorkomt, in combinatie met door de spijlen heen sjorren maakt dat de truss niet meer kán ontsnappen op de snelweg. Even buiten discussies of zo vervoeren mág of niet. Daar heb ik namelijk geen verstand van.

----------


## Vervallen

op deze manier kan het hele zooite zo opzij schijven en dan naast de aanhanger hangen inplaats van erop

----------


## showband

> citaat:_Geplaatst door J.S. Coolen_
> 
> op deze manier kan het hele zooite zo opzij schijven en dan naast de aanhanger hangen inplaats van erop



Vandaar de opmerking voor ogen/strippen aan de topkant van de aanhanger en het vrwijzen naar deze foto.

----------


## Disco Service Apeldoorn

Waarom bevestig je geen scaf clamps of triggerclamps op de aanhang wagen .  beter vast kan het dan niet he

----------


## GoTMoRe

> citaat:_Geplaatst door J.S. Coolen_
> 
> op deze manier kan het hele zooite zo opzij schijven en dan naast de aanhanger hangen inplaats van erop



Dat zal echt wel meevallen..

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

> citaat:_Geplaatst door J.S. Coolen_
> 
> op deze manier kan het hele zooite zo opzij schijven en dan naast de aanhanger hangen inplaats van erop



Ook nog nooit met echte spanbanden gewerkt zo te horen  :Wink: .

Nog even een aanvulling op het voorgaande:

Door de spanbanden door de truss te halen komt er wel degelijk te weinig duwkracht op het object. Wanneer ik truss vervoer op deze manier haal ik er twee spanbanden OVER en eentje DOOR, om het schuiven tegen te gaan. Wanneer je enkel doorheen de truss gaat spannen, kan de truss door het gebrek aan duwkracht nog steeds een twintigtal centimeter voor- of achteruit schuiven.

mvg,

----------


## LJ_jacob

OM even terug op bladzijde 1, ik ben inderdaad erg benieuwd hoe de prolyte(??) trussdelen gekoppeld zijn, ziet er op de eerste foto nml niet naar uit dat eht gewoon prolyte is...

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door KoenB_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door hugovanmeijeren_
> ...



Staat er het originele Prolyte-logo in gewalst, dan is het Prolyte.[:X]
Zo niet, dan is het proef-las truss die gemaakt wordt door nieuwe lassers bij Prolyte, die soms eerst nog even aan dit product moeten leren werken.
Dat "even" kan wel eens een week of drie duren - en 15 of 20 trussdeeltjes zoals dit opleveren, waarbij op voorhand al geen koppelingen aanzitten vanweg de hoge wegwerpkans. 
Dit is dus op zijn best Prolyte proeflastruss! En die is vrijwel altijd net iets (of veel!) minder dan echte Prolyte. 
De betere daarvan mocht ondergetekende in zijn Prolyte-tijd vaak gebruiken voor allerlei destructieve beproevingen.  :Big Grin:  [8D]  :Big Grin:  [:I] [ :Stick Out Tongue: ] 
Ik heb een leuk vak [ :Embarrassment: )]  :Wink:

----------


## Vervallen

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Stijn Vanstiphout_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door J.S. Coolen_
> ...



Dit zijn geen echte spanbanden, deze komen bij een gamma oid vandaan. Deze worden niet eens gekeurd! De klemmen, kunnen door het weer en door het schuiven verbuigen en hun stevigheid verliezen.
En zolang er niets is dat het aan de zijkant tegenhoud gaat het op een snelweg echt wel schuiven.

Weet je trouwens dat het bij de wet verboden is iets op je dak oid ter vervoeren zonder een goede dak drager?
En voordat er hier een discussie over ontstaat. Kijk eens op de politie website en zoek naar de APV's. Ben zelf agent geweest en ken weet zeker dat hij er tussen staat (weet alleen niet meer waar)

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door KoenB_
> ...



Ok, inderdaad staat er niet op 'Prolyte' het is ons alleen verteld.


Het heeft trouwens prima gewerkt voor onze 8 parretjes duzz..

Groeten Hugo

----------


## Mark-LED

Na 3 pagina's nog steeds geen foto van die koppelingen...

----------


## rinus bakker

1. Het zijn wel degelijk spanbanden...ik zie op een van de foto's het blauwe label nog op het autodak rusten...
wat wat zijn in hjouw ogen dan echte spanbanden?
Of bedoel je materialen van de firma 'spanset'? hebben die een monopolie?
Dit soort materiaal hoeft helemaal niet gekeurd te worden 
(wie moet dat dan gaan doen en hoeveel mag dat dan weer gaan kosten?)
Een CE merkteken en -verklaring zit er vast wel bij als je gaat zoeken en ook staat er op dat label echt wel een toelaatbare last....
2) Prolyte, Pro-Lite, ProLight, Prolaîte ... Prolijt of ... ProSmijt ... 
voor jullie is het voldoende en wat maakt het uit voor een 3m truss.
Zonder koppelingen doen ze dan ook zeker wel hun werk: 
je moet er echt veel meer dan een ton (1000kg, 10kN) aan hangen om het ding stuk te krijgen!

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Dj Mark_
> 
> Na 3 pagina's nog steeds geen foto van die koppelingen...



Heel misschien... Omdat er geen koppelingen zijn?

Nog even teruglezen dan maar!!


@Rinus;

1) Spanbanden van ons waren gekeurde, 25 Kilo Newton
2) Aan de truss hing max een 50 kilo. Truss zelf hing aan 2 stroppen van 10 Kilo Newton


Groeten Hugo

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door hugovanmeijeren_
> @Rinus;
> 1) Spanbanden van ons waren gekeurde, 25 Kilo Newton



'gekeurd' door wie? 
en 
op basis van waarvan? norm?
en
wat bedoel je eigenlijk met 'gekeurd'?

Heeft de 'keurmeester' er een stempel bij opgezet 
of er een (extra) label aangehangen?

Die 2,5 ton (~ 25 kN) klinkt bijna als een breuklast?

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 'gekeurd' door wie? 
> en 
> op basis van waarvan? norm?
> en
> wat bedoel je eigenlijk met 'gekeurd'?
> 
> Heeft de 'keurmeester' er een stempel bij opgezet 
> of er een (extra) label aangehangen?
> ...



Op het blauwe label staat gewoon zo'n standaard tekstje CE keur etc. etc. 

Waar die 25 KN voor berekend is, weet ik niet. Ik denk inderdaad iets van breuklast. Het enige dat er eigenlijk met koeienletters op staat is die 25 KN... Wel staat erop er niet mee te hijsen... Lijkt me logisch.


Groeten Hugo

----------


## dj truss

hey,
ik heb een klein vraagje dat een beetje off topic is:
Als je par's of mh's in een aanhang wagen verhuur kunnen de lampen er dan niet van kapot gaan ?

----------


## Vervallen

ligt eraan of ze ergens tegen aan kunnen tikken. Maar parren kunnen een hele hoop hebben. Vooral als je er niet mee gaat gooien als ze warm zijn.

----------


## masterblaster

> citaat:_Geplaatst door J.S. Coolen_
> 
> Met gaffa? Lijkt me niet. DIt laat zo los.
> 
> Zolang jezorgt dat de spanband niet teveel schuift en het alleen over de ronde stukken gaat zullen ze niet zo snel breken. Ik bedoel hoe denk je dat ladders bij schilders en glazenwassers vervoerd worden?



Beetje late reaktie op dit bericht maar ik weet niet wie der hier het nieuws volgt maar nog niet zo lang geleden had een spaans vliegbedrijf een gat in een vleugelenraad is hoe ze dat gedicht hebben.....
Ja met gaffa en ze hebben er nog mee gevlogen dus ik denk dat het best wel sterk genoeg is.

sorry dat ik geen foto meer heb kunnen vinden en oja klein beetje off-topic dit he naja maak het ook uit

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Vind bovenstaand wel heel erg offtopic gaan. Slaat als een tang op een varken en als een vliegtuig op een truss koppeling al dan niet van Pro... whatever....

Maar uuh "MasterBlaster" doe mij en de rest van dit forum een lol, en lees eerst wat regeltjes door over het gebruik van een forum... Of dacht jij dat wij aan die hoge postingcijfers kwamen door allemaal zo'n onzin uit te kramen....

----------


## masterblaster

ALs jij daarover begin weet ik er nog wel een het ging namelijk over de manier van vastmaken van zijn truss op zijn auto dus als er dan mensen zijn die gaan zeuren over koppelingen terwijl de eigenaar al zegt dat die niet eens nodig zijn ja dan denk dat jij aan je postingrate kom door "onzin uit te kramen"

Oja voor je het vergeet gaat er bijna ook een hele pagina over het hele gaffa verhaal en wel in deze topic duzzzz

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Ja, gaffa en vastmaken van truss

maar niet gaffa en een vliegtuigvleugel....

[offtopic]
Begin al die newbies een beetje zat te worden, elke keer die grote bek ! Met hun bijdehante gedoe...

Laat als ze lid worden, hen eerst een maand verplicht alleen lezen voordat men ook posting rights krijgt.... 

Daarnaast zou het ook verplicht moeten worden meer info in te vullen wie, hoe en wat, dit lijkt weer de S***E kant op te gaan

duzzzz
[/offtopic]

----------


## rene.derksen

Gaffa is nou eenmaal niet gemaakt om dingen mee vast te sjorren. Net zoals paperclips niet zijn gemaakt om je oorsmeer uit je neus te halen!

En tjah, gaffa stond in die eene post ook maar als een soort grapje. Niet alles zo letterlijk nemen he.

En voor de rest ben ik het wel eens met masterblaster in zijn 2e post.

----------


## Sander Scheepstra

Ik ben van mening dat je de sjorbanden het beste over de truss kan leggen, dan kun je namelijk juist gebruik maken van de rek in de sjorband en hem dus lekker aanspannen.
Je kunt met een beetje sjorband overigens al snel een paarhonderd kilo spanning trekken, dan geloof ik er niet in dat je ooit last krijgt van verschuiven....

----------


## KS

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Sander Scheepstra_
> 
> Ik ben van mening dat je de sjorbanden het beste over de truss kan leggen, dan kun je namelijk juist gebruik maken van de rek in de sjorband en hem dus lekker aanspannen.
> Je kunt met een beetje sjorband overigens al snel een paarhonderd kilo spanning trekken, dan geloof ik er niet in dat je ooit last krijgt van verschuiven....



ghe ghe, moet je bijna uit gaan kijken dat je je aanhanger niet aan gort trekt.

----------


## pacosound

Lieve Mona,

Ik heb m'n trussen vastgesjort met spanbanden die een maximale trekbelasting hebben van een ton.
Mag ik hier mee rijden?
Immers m'n aanhangen mag tot 500 kilo belast worden.......gna,gna,gna..

Sorry voor dit of topic reaktie.

----------


## lorenz_LVO

zo hadden wij is voor dat we met een stuk van 3M truss op het dak aan het rijden waren 
heel goed vast gebonden 
maar juist vergeten van het dak aftehalen voor we de garage binnen reden 
want de garagepoort is maar juist hoog genoeg voor de camionnet alleen 

en bij gevolg heeft de truss de poort in twee geduwt en het dak van de camionnet een beetje naar binnen geduwd :Frown: 

aan de truss was wel niets te zien  :Big Grin:

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

Uhm, wat draagt deze post bij aan de discussie? :Wink:  ala 3 jaar naar datum?

----------


## lorenz_LVO

> Uhm, wat draagt deze post bij aan de discussie? ala 3 jaar naar datum?



jah niet naar datum gekeken 
en gedacht dat hoort daar wel thuis in de hall of shame
 :Wink:

----------

